# [Owned-Networks] KVM/OVZ VPS Hosting in 5 US Locations - INSTANT SETUP from $2.25/m



## ndelaespada (Jan 7, 2015)

Who We Are:
At _*Owned-Networks*_ we love what we do! we have been providing web hosting solutions since 2005; We abide by the #1 customer care rule: Treat others the way you like to be treated, so give us a try, you will not be disappointed, we care about our clients and stand by our products.
Because we care we offer support in English, Spanish and French, if you don't speak any of these, no worries, google translate is always useful.

*We own our hardware and IP space*; we offer VPS hosting in *Dallas* (*Incero*), *Lenoir* (*Dacentec*), *New York City* (*NYI*), *Los Angeles* (*Quadranet*) and *Seattle* (*Digital Fortress*). All of these locations offer great connectivity throughout the world, but to be a bit more specific:
If you want low latency to Europe and Latin America, we recommend New York City and Lenoir; for low latency to Asia and Australia we recommend Los Angeles and Seattle, if you're looking for low latency all over the US and even to Latin America, we recommend Dallas. You'll find test IPs below so feel free to make your own tests and see which location works best for you.

Here are some of our promotional plans, keep in mind that once you sign up with these prices you keep them for as long as you keep the product active, hopefully for life!

Now, to thank you for reading about us here is a coupon code that will get you a 10% off on the 1st month on any of the orders below which already have great discounts: *0X49PGCF4V*


********************** *OpenVZ Plans* **********************

*OpenVZ Special A:*
256MB Guaranteed RAM
1 vCPU
30GB RAID 10 Storage
1000GB Traffic
1 IPv4 & 4+ IPv6 Addresses*
SolusVM Control Panel
OpenVZ
TUN/TAP/VPN Supported
1Gbps Port
Location: Dallas, Lenoir and Now New York City
*$2.50/mo*
Order here: https://www.owned-networks.net/clien...p?a=add&pid=46

___________________________


*OpenVZ Special B:*
512MB Guaranteed RAM
2 vCPUs
30GB RAID 10 Storage
1000GB Traffic
1 IPv4 & 4+ IPv6 Addresses*
SolusVM Control Panel
OpenVZ
TUN/TAP/VPN Supported
1Gbps Port
Location: Dallas, Lenoir and Now New York City
*$3.99/mo*
Order here: https://www.owned-networks.net/clien...p?a=add&pid=32

____________________________


*OpenVZ Special C:*
1024MB Guaranteed RAM
2 vCPUs
50GB RAID 10 Storage
1500GB Traffic
1 IPv4 & 4+ IPv6 Addresses*
SolusVM Control Panel
OpenVZ
TUN/TAP/VPN Supported
1Gbps Port
Location: Dallas, Lenoir and Now New York City
*$4.99/mo*
Order here: https://www.owned-networks.net/clien...p?a=add&pid=33

____________________________


*OpenVZ Special D:*
2048MB Guaranteed RAM
2 vCPUs
60GB RAID 10 Storage
2000GB Traffic
1 IPv4 & 4+ IPv6 Addresses*
SolusVM Control Panel
OpenVZ
TUN/TAP/VPN Supported
1Gbps Port
Location: Dallas, Lenoir and Now New York City
*$7.99/mo*
Order here: https://www.owned-networks.net/clien...p?a=add&pid=30



*More IPv6 available upon request for free, IPv6 is only available in Lenoir and Dallas.



********************** *KVM Plans* **********************

*KVM Special B*
512MB Guaranteed RAM
1 vCPU
30GB RAID 10 Storage
1000GB Traffic
1 IPv4
SolusVM Control Panel
KVM
Location: Los Angeles, Dallas, Seattle or New York City
*$4.99/mo*
Order here: https://www.owned-networks.net/clien...p?a=add&pid=72

____________________________


*KVM Special C*
1024MB Guaranteed RAM
1 vCPU
50GB RAID 10 Storage
1000GB Traffic
1 IPv4
SolusVM Control Panel
KVM
Location: Los Angeles, Dallas, Seattle or New York City
*$7/mo*
Order here: https://www.owned-networks.net/clien...p?a=add&pid=58

____________________________


*KVM Special D*
2048MB Guaranteed RAM
2 vCPUs
60GB RAID 10 Storage
1000GB Traffic
1 IPv4
SolusVM Control Panel
KVM
Location: Los Angeles, Dallas, Seattle or New York City
*$15/mo*
Order here: https://www.owned-networks.net/clien...?a=add&pid=117

____________________________


*KVM Special E*
3072MB Guaranteed RAM
3 vCPUs
75GB RAID 10 Storage
1000GB Traffic
1 IPv4
SolusVM Control Panel
KVM
Location: Los Angeles, Dallas, Seattle or New York City
*$22/mo*
Order here: https://www.owned-networks.net/clien...?a=add&pid=118

Many ISOs are available but you can request what you need via a ticket.

____________________________
Test IPs:
Incero in Dallas, Texas: 23.29.121.156

Dacentec in Lenoir, North Carolina: 199.255.156.173

Quadranet in Los Angeles, California: 198.55.111.5

Digital Fortress in Seattle, Washington: 108.62.62.26

NYI in New York City, New York: 107.155.101.86


*Things we DO NOT allow*:
No public IRC
No bulk/mass mailing
No exit TOR
No public VPN
No crypto currency mining


Need to have any of these plans customized?
If you need a custom quote please feel free to contact us, we'll try our best to provide something that will fit your needs.


***We provide a FAST and friendly support in English Spanish and French, remember that we treat you the same way we like to be treated, you won't be disappointed!***


Contact us with doubts in either English, Spanish or French and we'll help you:
https://www.owned-networks.net/client_area/contact.php


_Get social with us, follow us on Twitter and Facebook for great deals!_


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Jan 8, 2015)

I am just curious, you say your provider for New York is 'NYI', however, I found it interesting that the rdns on the test ip you provided comes back showing Incero. Are you using hosting through Incero with NYI or are you directly hosting with NYI?  If you are hosting through Incero, do they use the public network provided by NYI or do they have their own network and peering in that location? Also, if this is directly through NYI, then why does the rdns on your ips reflect Incero on them?

107-155-101-2-customer-incero.com

Cheers!


----------



## ndelaespada (Jan 8, 2015)

Hello,

We have our equipment in Incero's space in NYI and they have their own network in place; also, we have our own IP space there as well, but the test IP provided here was one of their IPs, hence the rdns showing their name.

Thank you,


----------

